# Parken und übernachten Garmisch-Grainau



## Kafu (9. Mai 2011)

Hallihallo,

Für unsere Alpenüberquerung wollen wir mit dem Auto nach Garmisch anreisen, dort übernachten, um am nächsten Tag loszuduesen. Das Auto soll dort bleiben. Anfahrt: Sonntag 10. Juli!

1) Gibt es eine praktische Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, die in der Nähe des Streckenanfanges liegt (Richtung Eibsee und Ehrwald)
2) Wo lasse ich dann am besten mein Auto für über eine Woche? 

Vielen Dank
K


----------



## Heide-Daniel (10. Mai 2011)

Dein Auto kannst du meines erachtens auf den Parkplatz am Skisprungstadion stellen. Beim Eisstadion gibt es auch einen großen Parkplatz, da kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ob es dort eine Einschränkung ( Pasrkuhr, etc. ) gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmak (11. Mai 2011)

Parkplatz an der Talstation Hausbergbahn müsste auch gehen.
Stadion ist (glaube ich) gebührenpflichtig.


----------



## uncletoby (11. Mai 2011)

Kafu schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 1) Gibt es eine praktische Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, die in der Nähe des Streckenanfanges liegt (Richtung Eibsee und Ehrwald)
> 2) Wo lasse ich dann am besten mein Auto für über eine Woche? K



Guten Morgen,

Frag doch beim örtlichen Tourismusbüro an, die können dir die beste und genaueste Auskuft geben.

Gruß


----------



## MTBreaker (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Hausbergbahn hat Nachtparkverbot,

am Stadion oder Schanze ginge schon, aber du willst ja in Grainau starten. Deshalb absoluter Geheimtip  : in Grainau vorm Zugspitzbad ist ein großer Parkplatz ohne Einschränkungen/Kontrollen und auch gut als Ausgangsbasis.

Gruß aus GAP


----------



## Kafu (11. Mai 2011)

super vielen Dank, das hilft weiter. Gibt es Vor oder Nachteile aus Grainau oder GAP zu starten... mir ist das noch nicht so ganz klar! Sorry fuer die doofen Fragen.


----------



## transalbi (11. Mai 2011)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/tag1.php

Albi


----------



## MTBreaker (11. Mai 2011)

Nachteil ist halt, dass du von GAP n paar km mehr hast am ersten Tag. Dafür bist du auf der Rückreise gleich da, je nachdem, wie es zurück geht...


----------

